# Electronic Voting



## fatboy (Jun 11, 2012)

Interesting.....what happened to "not until 2015?"

*June 7, 2012 | New System Further Enhances Integrity of the Code Development Process and Voting Members.*

The International Code Council is launching a new way to ensure that Governmental Voting Representatives are eligible to vote on code changes. The Electronic Voter Designation System at www.iccsafe.org/ElectronicVoterDesignation safeguards the integrity, fairness and transparency of the ICC Code Development Process. The questionnaire must be completed by the primary representative by Sept. 21, 2012.

EDIT: Sorry, this wasn't what I thought it was, I jumped the gun. Just another hoop to jump through rather than making it easier, so I'm sure it will be 2015, at least..........


----------



## FM William Burns (Jun 11, 2012)

FB,

Based on reading through all they stuff it does appear that this is *the* means they will use so Govt. officials/represenatives can remote vote. It is a hoop the Boss will have to go through in registering up those of us who are qualified to vote but maybe finally they addressed it in a manner we can live with?

Edit: Yea it's a hoop and still not clear on how the system becomes available to the grunts who know what they are voting on but it does appear that once the Primary has his/her annual list there could be an easy access to allow those vetted access to remote vote???


----------



## jpranch (Jun 11, 2012)

There is qute a lot more to CDP Access.But without being on the board or on the committe we all get information from only press releases. Now I must say that I'm a bit disappointed that CDP Access dose not, I repeat dose not include voting during the annual business meeting. Now I was not privilaged to the debate at the upper levels and there may be reasons why but right now I cannot see them. Anybody want to venture a guess?


----------



## Alias (Jun 12, 2012)

I received an email on the CA list last week about the EVDS.  I was disappointed when I realized what it really is, just a way to register as a voting member without filling out a card and mailing it to ICC.  I filled it out and am now registered.

Sue

 See you in Portland!


----------



## FM William Burns (Jun 12, 2012)

Well then based on the last two replies, that really (enter word).  Oh well it was a nice feeling while it lasted


----------



## Codegeek (Jun 18, 2012)

There is supposed to be a webinar coming up on July 12 for the CDP Access.  I'm not sure what the specifics are as far as time or even content, but wanted to put the word out for folks to be watching for it.


----------

